
Tell HN: Vesting Schedule Advice - toomuchtodo
In the event you accept equity when hired at a startup, you&#x27;ll most likely encounter the typical 1 year cliff&#x2F;4 year vestout agreement.<p>Ensure that your agreement stipulates that if your role materially changes (your role is eliminated&#x2F;no longer exists), your vesting accelerates to immediately vest you out.<p>EDIT: Otherwise, you can lose your equity (which you&#x27;ve most likely accepted for lower dollar compensation) through no fault of your own.
======
tibaiiplus
Hi Toomuchtodo.....I saw a comment you posted on a separate thread and this
new submission. I'm actually a writer trying to research how employees being
paid with equity can actually take some power back from companies . Have some
stuff I wanted to share and was hoping to chat with you. My cell is (847)
380-0751. If you text me I can share more details about who I am and what I'm
working on. And you can tell me to buzz off if you like.

~~~
tibaiiplus
By the way, so you know, I'm at the Wall Street Journal. You can see I'm legit
here:
[http://www.wsj.com/news/author/6578](http://www.wsj.com/news/author/6578)

